# What's wrong with my dogs face?



## MarkM (Apr 4, 2013)

Today we noticed these blister looking things on our dogs lips/muzzle. We recently started to transition him from diamond naturals LBP to TOTW. He has been in the transitioning stage for this food for four days now. We don't know if the food has anything to do with it. He also has had a terrible itching problem since the day we got him. Any suggestions? A picture will be provided. Thanks.


----------



## Kassandra (Jun 6, 2012)

Do you live in a warmer place where bugs are out already?? Last summer Charlie had the unfortunate experience of rolling on a fire ant nest. Looks like the same type of thing she had. She also ate a wasp and it stung her before she chewed and she got a blister that looked similar. Tons of things could have done it. 

Could be allergies to an ingredient in the new food seeming you are in the process of a switch... Could you go back to the old food for a while and see if it clears up?


----------



## MarkM (Apr 4, 2013)

Kassandra said:


> Do you live in a warmer place where bugs are out already?? Last summer Charlie had the unfortunate experience of rolling on a fire ant nest. Looks like the same type of thing she had. She also ate a wasp and it stung her before she chewed and she got a blister that looked similar. Tons of things could have done it.
> 
> Could be allergies to an ingredient in the new food seeming you are in the process of a switch... Could you go back to the old food for a while and see if it clears up?


Well we are in Texas, the weather always changes haha. But it hasn't been hot lately. Yes we could switch back, how long would you suggest switching back for?


----------



## Kassandra (Jun 6, 2012)

I personally would go 2 weeks back to the old food. Some may recommend longer, but I know for my own allergy dog this is what would work. If it was something in a new food then her symptoms would clear up right away (never blisters but I know allergies are different for different people/dogs/whatever) and when we switched back to something that worked then her rash/dry skin would be gone in a week and within 2 weeks her patches of fur that were missing due to scratching would be almost grown back.


----------



## FBarnes (Feb 17, 2013)

MarkM said:


> Well we are in Texas, the weather always changes haha. But it hasn't been hot lately. Yes we could switch back, how long would you suggest switching back for?


Fire ants are out and active if you hit a nest of them.


----------



## MarkM (Apr 4, 2013)

Kassandra said:


> I personally would go 2 weeks back to the old food. Some may recommend longer, but I know for my own allergy dog this is what would work. If it was something in a new food then her symptoms would clear up right away (never blisters but I know allergies are different for different people/dogs/whatever) and when we switched back to something that worked then her rash/dry skin would be gone in a week and within 2 weeks her patches of fur that were missing due to scratching would be almost grown back.


Yeah our dog has some small patches of fur missing due to the constant scratching.. Which we assumed was from diamond naturals LBP, that's why we switched, also to get better quality food.


----------



## MarkM (Apr 4, 2013)

FBarnes said:


> Fire ants are out and active if you hit a nest of them.


I haven't noticed any ant nests/hills/mounds..


----------



## FBarnes (Feb 17, 2013)

I have found two gigantic nests that weren't visible until I moved a brick and a rock - of course where I am we have everything about a billion times worse than other people I talk to.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

go to the Vet.


----------



## MarkM (Apr 4, 2013)

doggiedad said:


> go to the Vet.


We will? Just wanted opinions before hand.


----------

